# Eddy Merckx EXM-5 vs. Wilier Cento Uno



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone able to compare/ride an Eddy Merckx EXM-5 vs. the Wilier Cento Uno? Both appear to use similar carbon.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

It would be tough to find both of those locally in the right size to test both out. Isn't the Cento Uno around 4k for the frameset alone? I haven't seen the new prices for the EXM frames from Merckx, but I bet they aren't cheap either. I wouldn't mind trying out a Le Roi though as I know a shop locally that has one in my size, the new Merckx EXM's won't be easy to find for me, at least locally.


----------

